# A few Gallardos..



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

Saw 2 Gallardos on my little 3 day getaway to Miami/Key West. Not to mention a bunch of Ferraris and such, don't see cars like that up north here. They'd be rusted out in a minute.


----------



## dopped (Jul 9, 2006)

nice ride!!!!!!!!!!wow


----------



## silverveedubb (Jul 13, 2005)

why would they rust??? I would say most of the car is carbon, plastic, and/or glass.


----------



## nidex (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (silverveedubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverveedubb* »_why would they rust??? I would say most of the car is carbon, plastic, and/or glass.

See I didn't know that, my Lambo knowledge is next to none.


----------



## youngfabluhz (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (nidex)*

wow beautiful


----------



## nocaryet (May 6, 2006)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_









That is amazing! My buddy raced one in his Cobra, and was pretty even with it, eventually pulling on it in 4th gear. definitely one of my dream cars, even more that a Murcielago!


----------



## Smoky_Llama (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nocaryet)*

So purty. want to touch it


----------



## jettajoe73 (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_Saw 2 Gallardos on my little 3 day getaway to Miami/Key West. Not to mention a bunch of Ferraris and such, don't see cars like that up north here. They'd be rusted out in a minute.

























omg i love those wheels.


----------



## badtaxi.us (Nov 2, 2006)

Hott.


----------



## 1781cc (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (badtaxi.us)*

OMGLOL


----------



## vr6slc. (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*

what kinda blue is that i love it


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (vr6slc.)*

That blue I think is a rare anniversary edition? Or some special edition?
I see one on the way home randomly about once a month. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nidex* »_









 thats at city place in west palm beach i think. if im right, then so many sick cars cruise around there. especially on the weekends. i go just to see the cars crusing the streets.


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (eurobubble)*

wish people drove cars like that in nc


----------



## DrPassat (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (farfrumlusin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *farfrumlusin* »_wish people drove cars like that in nc

Looks like you have something about as sweet sitting in your garage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlueSlug (May 1, 2005)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (DrPassat)*

for the record, we have quite a few cars like that up here in canada, it's just a matter of staying off the roads during the salty season








i <3 lamborghini


----------



## SoCal_Mojo (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (vagwhpt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Thats everyday in CA, I raced an orange one on my bike. Smoked him. Still hott cars and I would so pimp one out if I could afford it.


----------



## LowFlyinRabbit (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nocaryet)*

_"That is amazing! My buddy raced one in his Cobra, and was pretty even with it, eventually pulling on it in 4th gear. definitely one of my dream cars, even more that a Murcielago!"_

Does your buddy drive a chameleon convertible Cobra by any chance? If he does, I'll laugh...








Edit: JP (Pifiu) how do u manage to find ur way into every thread I see!



_Modified by LowFlyinRabbit at 11:33 PM 2-24-2007_


----------



## Vitti (Feb 9, 2007)

http://img150.imageshack.us/my...8.jpg
http://img223.imageshack.us/my...0.jpg
Do you like ?








(Gallardo Spyder E-Gear)


----------



## youngfabluhz (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: (Vitti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vitti* »_http://img150.imageshack.us/my...8.jpg
http://img223.imageshack.us/my...0.jpg
Do you like ?








(Gallardo Spyder E-Gear)


----------



## VR6_forlife (Feb 28, 2007)

Lambos are kind of cool and everything, but Porsche has to be my favorite car ever. Just personal preference I'd rather have a Carrera GT than any Lambo. Once again not bashing Lambos, just rather have a porsche.


----------



## farfrumlusin (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*

i dont like those wheels....


----------



## 2167fuego (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (farfrumlusin)*

I will definitely get one if i win the lottery ha.ha..


----------



## jebomater (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (VR6_forlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_forlife* »_Lambos are kind of cool and everything, but Porsche has to be my favorite car ever. Just personal preference I'd rather have a Carrera GT than any Lambo. Once again not bashing Lambos, just rather have a porsche.

same...
id drive the lambo too though


----------



## dave02905 (Aug 11, 2005)

Im with ya, Porsche over Lambo/Ferrarai any day


----------



## GTIMacV (Nov 4, 2006)

The blue one is dynamite. That's an awesome looking car! Sh.t, my soul is up for sale...










_Modified by GTIMacV at 2:28 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## f1dna (May 18, 2007)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*

theres a couple runnin around where i live


----------



## TDI-NEVER-DIE (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (f1dna)*

there was one yellow racing a porcha.. ran past me going triple digits on the fl pike... then they slowed down and i caught up... they were really going.. they sounded sick.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vitti (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nocaryet)*

I really like this Lambo. I would like to see the same one.
Nice picture "nidex" !


----------



## V-GLI-W (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*

pure secks


----------



## Schneller Fahrer (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nocaryet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nocaryet* »_
definitely one of my dream cars, even more that a Murcielago!

i'd definitely take the gallardo over the murcielag too! cheaper, i like the smaller size and design. lus, once you get past 400hp, i think its all about looks instead of performance...


----------



## RI1643 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: (youngfabluhz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youngfabluhz* »_wow beautiful









X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## top (Aug 31, 2007)

*Re: (RI1643)*

wow..so nice!!!


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (top)*

PEPSI Blue Just like Killa Cam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## morimori (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (nidex)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Landrovah (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (Dutchmastr9)*

How's this for a lineup?


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: A few Gallardos.. (vr6slc.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6slc.* »_what kinda blue is that i love it

That blue is called Blu Caelum and its not a special edition color.


----------



## tackyfingaz (Apr 23, 2007)

sweet


----------



## turbo1eightG (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: (Dutchmastr9)*

Im suprised how many Lambos are around CO....its a dryer climate, but snow is a b....itch.


----------

